# Automatizar Lavamanos



## Ceaugo (Abr 26, 2008)

hola a todos.... bueno estoy interesado en automatizar un lavamanos, que cuando alguien coloque las manos se abra la llave, ya tengo la idea utilizare un pic de baja gama un 16f84 y que active una electrovalvula me pregunta es.... de acuerdo a las experiencias que hayan tenido que sensor de proximidad me recomienda que sea de corta distancia y barato.... o si tienen otras ideas se las agradeceré muchas gracias....


----------



## pepechip (Abr 27, 2008)

hola
puedes utilizar el CYN70
http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm#infrarrojos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2008)

Grifo automatico.

Puntos a considerar:

Valvula, externa o integrada, 12V o tension de red, servopilotada (es necesario una cierta presion de agua, 2kg) o directa
Normalmente con rosca 1/2 pulgada.

El circuito funciona directamente a tension de red o a trabes de un transformador.

Evaluar el riesgo de electrocucion.

Evaluar las salpicaduras y la cal.

Las que yo he visto funcionan por un emisor /receptor de infrarojos, aunque se puede implementar con otros sistemas como ultrasonicos o capacitativos(poco factible).o por sensores de calor.

Tambien se puede hacer con diodos led como sensores de presencia por su efecto fotovoltaico.

Tambien se puede hacer con una LDR aprovechandose que las sombras/aumento de luz, se trataria de medir con el maximo de precison la luz ambiental y determinar si han puesto la mano.
La medicion es facil, una red RC, donde R=LDR, se puede hacer hasta con un simple 555 y medir el periodo de carga y descarga.
Lo dificil es el algoritmo, digamos que basicamente se trata de tener dos niveles, uno la luz promediada respecto a tiempos muy largos y las variaciones rapidas.




Aunque puedes utilizar el pic16f84 yo te recomendaria uno un poco mas potente como el pic16f876,877, ya que facilmente le podras añadir pantalla y rs232 con un bootloader qie te facilitara mucho la faena.
No es lo mismo reprogramar el micro desde el ordenador que ir sacando y metiendolo en la grabadora.

Finalmente como solucion definitiva podrias utilizar un pic12f628 o pic12f675 de solo 8 patillas.


----------



## Ceaugo (Abr 27, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola
> puedes utilizar el CYN70
> http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm#infrarrojos


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola amigo muchas gracias por tu aporte, en el articulo observe mas el IS471F me parece interesante, que me sugieres? y lo uno con el gran aporte de tiopepe123 de la valvula integrada y claro debo "Evaluar el riesgo de electrocucion.", muchas gracias a todos....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2008)

Me olvide comentarte el tema revotes de la luz infraroja en el esmalte.
 Los tipicos sensores utilizados en TV y similares solo dan una señal logica de todo o nada y se debe tener encuenta.

Tienes dos formas de atacarlo, una es utilizando un receptor "analogico" que te de una señal segun la potencia.

Una segunda forma es actuando sobre la potencia del led emisor usando una simple red generadora de corriente programable.
o sea distintas potencias de luz.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 27, 2008)

el cyn70 tiene el emisor y receptor en el mismo encapsulado.

el IS741F es mas eficiente, pero deveras de disponer el emisor y receptor de forma que estos no se vean, similar a como esta dispuesto el cun70.

Comprueba precios y disponibilidad.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2008)

Poco alcance como minimo debe alcanzar los 30 cm.

Aunque con la electronica adecuada se puede perfectamente. Pero syi ya esta integrado para que.

Hay el tipico modelo de sharp que es lo mismo que has posteado, o puedes sacar de algun reproductor de dvd estropeado, todos son iguales o sea que si tienes cacharros a mano que funcionen con mando a distancia te sirven.


----------



## METALLICA (Abr 27, 2008)

yo te recomiendo al is, ya que da mucha mas distancia que el cny, aunque no he intentado con leds emisor receptor..


----------



## Ceaugo (May 10, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Poco alcance como minimo debe alcanzar los 30 cm.
> 
> Aunque con la electronica adecuada se puede perfectamente. Pero syi ya esta integrado para que.
> 
> Hay el tipico modelo de sharp que es lo mismo que has posteado, o puedes sacar de algun reproductor de dvd estropeado, todos son iguales o sea que si tienes cacharros a mano que funcionen con mando a distancia te sirven.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola que tal?, mira tengo una inguietud he estado mirando el data del sensor cny70 y no se si lei mal pero el alcance que tiene este es de 0.3 mm, es muy pero muy minima pienso que seria muy complicado que detectara cuando alguien introduzca su mano en este...no si estoy equivocado?. muchas gracias


----------



## Ceaugo (May 10, 2008)

METALLICA dijo:
			
		

> yo te recomiendo al is, ya que da mucha mas distancia que el cny, aunque no he intentado con leds emisor receptor..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola amigo me puedes hacer el favor de desirme bien la referencia del sensor o como le busco el data...."recomiendo al is", busco por sensor is o como, te agradeceria tu respuesta. Muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 11, 2008)

Ypo te recomendaria algo como esto
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm

Aunque hay mas formas, otra idea

Puedes utilizar un detector de TV/Video/DVD como los de sharp (todos son iguales).
Necesitas un diodo led infrarijos con una señal de 40Khz y un regulador de potencia del led.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Bueno, en cuanto a lo del lavamanos esta buena la idea. una amiga mia que fue a Disney me conto q todo era asi, y de esto ya pasaron unos años.

mi idea sería la mas simple con un circuito de proximidad infrarrojo y un simple 555 que active una electrobomba o electrovalvula que deje pasar el agua mientras esta abierto el sistema. y que l sacar tus manos se detiene. es lo mas simple q imagino, sin pic's ni nada.


----------

